# Chocobo fursuit? Anyone?



## FluffyAlpaca (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello all! I have been wanting to make a Chocobo fursuit for years now, but I've never really gotten around to it and I also have a few questions. (( NOTE: i'm thinking of doing a full scale *working* model of a chocobo. It's mascot style so a person WILL be inserted into this thing.))
First off let me give some info about what I want to do. I would like to make a fursuit of the Chocobo from FFXIV: http://img4.mmo.mmo4arab.com/news/2010/09/19/ffxiv/14.jpg 
*Question 1:*
Chocobos are yellow/golden birds with feathers covering them. Where am I to find feathers long enough for the tail and head?
*Question 2: 
*The beak. That, to me, is going to be the hardest part. I plan on making it fully operational (opening and closing). One question, what should I use to make a believable beak? It's got to be able to withstand my mechanics. HELP!
*Question 3:*
 How would I do the reversed knee? Should I enter the costume backwards to imitate the look of the reversed knee? 
*Question 4:*
What should I do about  the skeleton? I don't know if I should use wood or what....
*Question 5:*
 DO you think this is possible? A working, fully operational chocobo? I want to hear your opinions. 
(( I do have experience with sculpting but I haven't ever made a fursuit before....Is this a hopeless dream I'm pursuing?))


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think people bend that way, sorry to say... =\

Your best bet would be to anthropomorphize the thing so you don't break something important, like your spine.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 16, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't think people bend that way, sorry to say... =\
> 
> Your best bet would be to anthropomorphize the thing so you don't break something important, like your spine.



This reminds me of that guy who made a Tauntaun fursuit. http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/...x 2011/FE2011_Fursuiters_Wookiee-Tauntaun.jpg


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2014)

Liiiiiiiike this? :3


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2014)

Icky said:


> Liiiiiiiike this? :3



Nice find, too bad OP never posted the final product.


----------



## Hope4wolves (May 3, 2014)

For question 2 you can buy a bird resin base and hook it up to have a moving jaw, and for the feathers just search up large  faux bird feathers on amazon, eBay or some art site


----------



## TentacleLoveGoddess (May 4, 2014)

Kweh is the only Chocobo 'suit I really know of: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12007026/

If you want the anatomy preserved rather than anthro'ing it, you'd probably have to make a puppet-style rigging along the lines of that raptor suit that's floated around the internet.  (I think this is a WIP of it if it helps see the inner workings: https://www.stanwinstonschool.com/blog/diy-velociraptor)


----------

